
Ask HN: Open-Source IoT Chips? - hsikka
Hey HN,<p>I was blown away by the Google talk today regarding Coral, they’re ML meets IOT platform. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;m.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Jgm25QdF90A<p>One thing I noticed was that there seems to be a lot of platform lock in. That seems silly when the whole point of building these systems is diversity of useful applications and distributions.<p>Are there any startups working in the space that have more open strategies, or even fully open sourced chips? If not, I think this could be an awesome opportunity for a lot of folks to build a seriously powerful IOT company, starting from chips all the way through software.<p>Am i a fool for thinking this?
======
heyyyouu
Hiya, actually there is an option -- this chip is open source and $14.95 list
price. [https://iotdev360.com/articles/2019/04/01/sparkfun-edge-
dev-...](https://iotdev360.com/articles/2019/04/01/sparkfun-edge-dev-
board.aspx)

Hope this helps!

